# CaseLogic Case from Target (pics included)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I got a CaseLogic Case from Target. It is *not* specifically made for the Kindle, but it works very well and it comes at a great price ($15). You can probably find it in the electronics section where they sell other cases. It was in the last row of electronics at the Target I went to. It's really for a portable DVD player, but as I said, it handles my Kindle nicely. If you think outside the box a bit, you can get some really nice deals on "non-Kindle" cases that work very well for the Kindle.

I've taken some pics. Forgive the quality. I used a webcam and had to hold the case while pressing the left mouse button to snap shots of it.

*What it looks like...*










* A separate compartment*

This is useful for holding the adapter, USB cable, or whatever else you want there.










*That same compartment also has a little zipper area.*

Notice that small shine at the bottom of the zipper area? It's a couple of paper clips. I imagine this area will also will be useful for SD cards. (Not sure if this pic is artistic or creepy, but here you go...)










*Where the Kindle is*

This is in a separate section of the case underneath the above compartment.










*Close-up shot.*

Notice the strap across the original Kindle cover? It's a velcro strap that secures your Kindle in place.










*Note: The CaseLogic Case is slightly bigger and deeper than the Kindle and its original cover, even if that isn't obvious in my screenshots!* Therefore, there are gaps all around the Kindle and above it where the case closes.

However, there's nothing to worry about (IMO) because the velcro strap holds the Kindle and its cover tightly and securely in place.

Also, because the case's dimensions are larger than the Kindle and its original cover, I won't have any issues if I upgrade to an M-Edge cover or some other brand.

The CaseLogic Case seems to be nicely padded too, both inside and out. Overall, I feel very secure leaving my Kindle in this case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS, 

great review, great pics and nice manicure!

Thanks for posting!  Very useful to our members.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice case and good price. Thanks for posting CS. A very professional job with review and photos!  

Linda


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Excellent post and great pics!  I have 2 of these cases for my daughters' portable DVD players and now I'll grab another for my Kindle too.  Thank you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics CS. I have considered one of these for travel. Looks like I would have enough room to actually use it as a purse while traveling. I will be checking it out soon (well, not until January... I am still grounded!!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks for the pics CS. I have considered one of these for travel. Looks like I would have enough room to actually use it as a purse while traveling. I will be checking it out soon (well, not until January... I am still grounded!!)


Me too Angela but I want it now!


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi All

I also have this very same case only trimmed in green as that is my favorite color.  It's been wonderful. I like that you can velcro the kindle in so when traveling around they don't bounce around in the case.  Lucy also likes to be buckled in when traveling around.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the review and the photos. At $15 it's a steal. I'll be looking for one when I go to Target next week.


----------

